# Mid-America Train show Feb 2-3 in Iowa



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so Rex and others knows, In Council Bluffs Iowa Feb 2-3 

Is the mixed train show , 1" scale folks will be there. couple of G layouts ,Kidmans as dealers, always a good time and lots of kids. And its usually COLD OUT.
I will try to get more details and web site.
Maybe Donny can help.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have went to this show for several years. It has been good for us because of support from the local club.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That might be fun.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the web site for the Great Train Exposition aka Council Bluffs train show http://www.greattrainexpo.com/ 


and site for the mid- America Center itself http://www.caesars.com/casinos/mid-...etail.html


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Any new news on this show? I think my Dad and I are going to drive up for it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Bill has it all listed. I will be there all day Sat/ Sunday with the Rivercity G gauge and some with the ride on. 
Look us up. I will have MLS badge on


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The River City Railroaders will not be there, they really down sized this year. I guess they didn't have room for us.
But they had room for all the HO and N scale layouts.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT????????? 
Was you nice to them on the phone????? 
No G layouts at all????? 

the @^*(*^%$$%&&*%##@#&^%$&& people.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

From what I can tell they down sized a lot. Only one room this year, no G, but they have two layouts by the same club. Hope people complain to the
people in charge. Don't look like the 1" scale guys are there ether.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No 1"??? man I talked them into it way back.. bummer. hope people show up anyway. 
Maybe our club can come later afternoon then us all go out to eat.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent a E-mail to see if we could put up a couple of tables for display. They can't even a answer E-mail.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your good MAN Don, remind me to have the club vote in a raise for you.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

After a lot of E-mails, I did get the layout into the show.
It will be smaller!

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I spent a good part of the day loading the trailer. Just about froze my ....off.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Mike; 

I thought that might be a reindeer rump instead! 

Have a successful weekend, 
David Meashey


----------

